# Rocky's Paws are Cured!!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Just an update for anyone who has paw problems. I took Rocky in on Thursday for his paws. The area between the pads was swollen, red, raw, and his hair was completely stained brown from his constant licking. This has been going on for months and months and I'd tried almost every home remedy.

After 4 days of antibiotics and dermachlor wipes, his paws are completely better! There is no red staining on the hair, he hasn't licked them at all, and he is the happiest dog I've seen in a long time! He is wrestling with Shade, running around the grass (he was refuses to step on grass before), and snuggling with me all the time. Tonight I heard a noise and it was Rocky actually playing with an empty cardboard soda carton in the other room!! 

I have my puppy back again! I suppose next time I won't wait so long too take him to the vets (although the vet actually didn't know what was wrong with his paws either......just guessing it was some kind of infection on all 4 feet). 

So, itchy paws can be cured.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome. Don't you wish all problems were cured that easily? He's obviously feeling so much better, I'm so happy for him, and you!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is great news about Rocky!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

we just got finished with Tobi's paws being liek this... exactly how you described, we went through 21 days of antibiotics for the infection it cleared it up wonderfully.. were still cleaning his paws daily a few times a day actually... the redness is coming back as is the discoloration of the nails after only 2 weeks 


I really really really hope that Rockie's feet stay awesome!!! it's so terrible that they ahve to go through this.. i'm waiting till winter to see if it isn't the grass that is doing it to mine.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> we just got finished with Tobi's paws being liek this... exactly how you described, we went through 21 days of antibiotics for the infection it cleared it up wonderfully.. were still cleaning his paws daily a few times a day actually... the redness is coming back as is the discoloration of the nails after only 2 weeks
> 
> 
> I really really really hope that Rockie's feet stay awesome!!! it's so terrible that they ahve to go through this.. i'm waiting till winter to see if it isn't the grass that is doing it to mine.


So sorry that the redness is coming back. We are on the 21 days of antibiotics also. The vet really doesn't know what is causing it since he didn't have it as a puppy. I'm hoping it's not the grass or any allergy, maybe just something he picked up and then irritated by constantly chewing at his paws. I'll let you know what happens after the 21 days of antibiotics.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm very interested in your results as well!!! his paws were looking great up until about 2 weeks after antibiotics were gone. No vets know what is going on with his either... so wierd... I've never seen anything like this before, i wonder if it is just something down here or if it is widespread.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> I'm very interested in your results as well!!! his paws were looking great up until about 2 weeks after antibiotics were gone. No vets know what is going on with his either... so wierd... I've never seen anything like this before, i wonder if it is just something down here or if it is widespread.


Well, Rocky's paws were absolutely fine when were were traveling out west for 2 months (except for the occasional cactus thorn!). None of this started until we got back to NC. Maybe it is some kind of bizarre NC fungus or something.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm starting to think that now that you said that about being out west!! :lol:

BTW how did chowder travel with you? in the car or did you guys fly?

I'm so scared of flying back home for a few weeks unless he's allowed in the cabin with me.


BTW... just throwing this out there, because if i wasn't 5 hours from Raleigh this is where i would go see if they knew what was up.
http://www.bowmananimalhospital.com/

I called them, they said that the first step they take is changing dogs over to raw!! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

does the humidity have anything to do with this?

when we lived in georgia and the humidity was awesome high....we would bathe our shih tzu feet in witch hazel and hydrogen peroxide and a little alcohol to dry them out because they had fur between their toes....being shih tzus and all...

no one knows why your guys are getting yeast infections, given they ARE on raw and you both live in the same state, is that right? and they are two different breeds?

seems to me there has to be a common denominator in there somewhere, although i don't have a clue where or what..


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> I'm starting to think that now that you said that about being out west!! :lol:
> 
> BTW how did chowder travel with you? in the car or did you guys fly?
> 
> ...


I've heard of that hospital. I'll check it out. 

We traveled in a big motor home with the 2 dogs. Right after my husband was 'told to retire or else' we decided to do a once in a lifetime adventure. We flew down to Florida and got a motor home (they are much cheaper there) at a great price. Then we packed up the dogs and one son and took off across the northern half of the country. After a month we brought the son back home and left him, then took off for another month across the bottom half of the country with just the dogs (much more fun!). When you travel in a motor home, you meet so many people who travel with their pets. A lot of them are full timers and we met one dog that was 5 years old and had grown up in the motor home. Then we came home and sold the motor home. 

It is a really great way to travel with dogs. You can pack all their food, all their toys, find campgrounds with dog parks, and meet a lot of people who love dogs. You just have to watch out for the cactus's out west! If we ever do it again, we will get boots for Rocky and Shade.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ya, we only live about 6hrs from each other... they go from yeast, to a hardcore inter digital pyoderma... it's bizarre....  
and yep 2 different breeds.
It only started in mine when he was about 6 months old.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> I've heard of that hospital. I'll check it out.
> 
> We traveled in a big motor home with the 2 dogs. Right after my husband was 'told to retire or else' we decided to do a once in a lifetime adventure. We flew down to Florida and got a motor home (they are much cheaper there) at a great price. Then we packed up the dogs and one son and took off across the northern half of the country. After a month we brought the son back home and left him, then took off for another month across the bottom half of the country with just the dogs (much more fun!). When you travel in a motor home, you meet so many people who travel with their pets. A lot of them are full timers and we met one dog that was 5 years old and had grown up in the motor home. Then we came home and sold the motor home.
> 
> It is a really great way to travel with dogs. You can pack all their food, all their toys, find campgrounds with dog parks, and meet a lot of people who love dogs. You just have to watch out for the cactus's out west! If we ever do it again, we will get boots for Rocky and Shade.


Wow!! that sounds like a hell of a fun trip!!! :biggrin:


----------

